# Coolant Leak



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a coolant leak after a rebuild on my 400. It's here...



I assume my options are:
A. Remove everything on the front of the engine and replace the seal (o-ring).
B. Loosen the Intake (and it's associated parts) and move it forward a smidge.
C. Remove the intake and associated parts, replace the seal (o-ring) and reassemble.
D. Further tighten the bolt in the upper right of the picture above (long bolt with the small flat clamp on the top right of the water pump), I tightened to 15 ft lbs as the manual directed - probably not wise as the timing cover could crack (being made of "pot metal")?

At the moment I have no other coolant, oil or other engine leaks. This leak is not a show stopper but I would like to address it sooner than later. 

Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I would try loosening the intake bolts, re torquing the long bolt then torquing the manifold.
If that doesn't fix it ( probably won't ) you will have to pull the manifold.
Fill any pits on both sides where the O-ring goes with JB weld and use Ultra Blue gasket sealer on both sides of the O-ring and on the water ports on both sides of the manifold gaskets.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*..............*

C ,,,, is my answer

the intake has already sealed to the gasket ... if its disturbed it wont seal correctly again

bummer

25.00 and a big 1 hour job

new gaskets and o ring .......... youlle be glad you did


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Figured that is what has to happen... thanks guys.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Since it wasn't mentioned....I will add one more tidbit. When installing the intake, get all the bolts threaded into place but leave them loose. Then tighten the long bolt from the water pump first.....then tighten the rest.

I made the mistake of tightening the intake to cylinder head bolts first during my very first wrench job and I never made that same mistake again. (Now I make new mistakes....). 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks S n B, I did figure that's what I would do. When I talked to the builder he said there was a lot of play in the bolt holes so it would be moved like that.


----------

